# Cálculo de potencia motor paso a paso



## Alvaritoo (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola,¿sabrían decirme cómo puedo calcular la potencia necesaria para mover un motor paso a paso un determinado ángulo?Tengo los datos del datasheet (voltaje,amperaje y holding torque)
Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Mar 30, 2007)

El ángulo que gira un motor PAP, no depende de la potencia, depende de la cantidad de pasos.


----------



## Alvaritoo (Mar 30, 2007)

Gracias,pero no quiero saber el ánguo q va a girar,si no la potencia q se va a consumir al girar por ejemplo 18º(y tambien tengo el conocimiento de lo que gira en cada paso).
Gracias.


----------



## Hartomes (Oct 16, 2007)

En teoría, la potencia que consume un motor paso a paso no cambia con el grado de giro (cantidad de pasos que da) sino, generalmente cambia con la velocidad de giro.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola, para ampliar información, envio esta pagina sobre el tema ,suerte saludos  
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mpp_01.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 24, 2009)

el par motor esta dado por el flujo inductor que lo hace mover y la velocidad de giro.


----------



## mp005 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alvarito:
Mira lo primero que tenes que hacer para determinar la potencia que te va a consumir el motor es definir la velocidad de trabajo del motor. Eso lo haces a partir de tus necesidades. Si por ejemplo vas a mover un actuador lineal con husillo, a una velocidad de 200mm/s (V=200mm/s, velocidad para posicionamiento rápido) y el husillo tiene un paso de 1/4" (h=6,35mm) y el motor se conecta al husillo con poleas, supongamos con una relación 1,5:1 (i=1,5), y el motor tiene unos 200 (Z=200) pasos por vuelta, la frecuencia de trabajo máxima del motor es (cantidad de pulsos por segundo máxima a la que va a trabajar el motor):
f= ViZ/h
f=(200 . 1,5 . 200) /6,35=9448Hz
Aproximadamente 9,5KHz

Destaco que esto es solo un ejemplo, los valores qeu puede dar pueden resultar un tanto ilogicos quizas.
Ahora lo que haces es ir a las curvas del motor que generalmente se dan en par-frecuencia y ver si esta frecuencia esta dentro del rango de uso normal del motor. Si no lo esta, cambia las velocidades o cambia de motor si todavia no lo seleccionaste. Es importante observar dos cosas de las curvas: el tipo de conexion del motor (unipolar o bipolar y a su vez en este caso puede ser serie o paralelo) y la secuencia del motor (full step o half step). Esto es muy importante porqeu el par que describe la curva solo responde a esa conexion. Hasta ahora no encontre ningun catalogo qeu muestre las curvas para todas las conexiones posibles del motor. Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es el driver qeu lo alimenta. Si miras por ejemplo un catalogo como los de Fulling Motor, el driver con el que se hacen las pruebas es con control de corriente, de otro modo es dificil poder alimentar un motor a frecuencias tan altas con escalones de tension debido a que la inductancia propia de las bobinas evita el crecimiento rapido de la corriente (gran constante de tiempo RL). 
Con respecto a la secuencia, en general lo fabricantes de motores dan la curva con la que el motor entrega un par mas constante o grande y por lo general es en secuencia half step. Debes tener en cuenta que para mantener la misma velocidad con esta secuencia debes duplicar la frecuencia por lo que se te iría a 19KHz y el motor pasaria de tener 200 pasos por vuelta a tener 400.
Digo todo esto porque hacer una correcta seleccion no es tan simple como mirar el par estatico del motor. 
Retornando...
Supongamos que la frecuencia de trabajo esta dentro de los valores normales. Entonces lo que haces ahora es determinar el par a la frecuencia màxima de trabajo, supongamos que te dio 0,5Nm (Mmf=0,5Nm).
Ahora debemos determinar la velocidad a la que gira el motor. Si esto no lo podes sacar de las mismas curvas del motor (porque a veces traen en abscisas doble escala frecuencia-velocidad en rpm) se calcula de la siguiente manera...
n=60.f/Z
n=60.9500/200=2850rpm

Bueno... se me fue un poco la mano con la velocidad pero en fin, insisto que es un ejemplo.
Entonces, la potencia mecánica del motor viene dada por...
Pmec=2.pi.Mmf.n/60
Pmec=2.pi.0,5.2859/60=149W
Aproximadamente 150W.
Esta es la potencia mecánica del motor y para que veas qeu te estoy diciendo la verdad, quiero que veas el catalogo de motores Sanyo-Denki que esta en la pagina de Varitel...
http://www.varitel.com/downloads/sanyo/Motores-PAP-sanyo.pdf

Este es el unico catalogo de proveedores argentinos que encontre y que tenian la curva de potencia junto con la de par y se te fijas, toma valores de par y velocidad, la curva de potencia se halla como te dije.
Si queres determinar la potencia electrica del motor se debería afectar por el rendimiento del motor, que honetamente no tengo idea cuanto es para un motor paso a paso, pero siendo conservadores, si tomamos 0,8 la potencia electrica seria...
Pelect=Pmec/0,8=150/0,8=187,5W

Espero te sea util. Saludos desde Entre Rios.
Matias


----------

